# Teeth pictures before and after



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow! And that was just the first time using it? That is quite a difference!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

nifty said:


> Wow! And that was just the first time using it? That is quite a difference!


Yep!! Just one use! We have had so much success with this product at work. I was amazed at the chunks we were picking off the dogs teeth, I had to buy myself some. 

It is a lot of help if the dog will hold still for the scraping. But even brushing the teeth with a dab of it, then giving them something hard to chew on about 30 minutes later will work off the tartar too. Luckily Yuki stands like a statue and lets me do whatever I want. Atticus on the other hand throws a fit! But he needs it sooooo bad. I may have to have him get another dental and keep up with his teeth afterward...I just HATE putting him under anesthesia because of his size. He is just now tolerating his teeth being brushed, no way would he tolerate a scaler lol.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I gotta look into this!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

So far it has worked really great!


----------



## bella_rs (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Michele, I was excited to read your post. I need to clean my poodle's tartar build up. I was wondering where do you buy the product you mentioned: Plaqcinz?

Also, could you pls post a pic of the scaler you use and where did you buy it?

Thanks for your post, I feel encouraged!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That's very impressive! I haven't cleaned Maizie's teeth yet, but I know I should so they stay in tip top shape. It's so much easier to clean big dogs' teeth, isn't it?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That really is impressive. Are you still using the Plaqcinz, CM, and do the dogs tolerate it any better?


----------

